# Steelead fly Assortments



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a complete selection of flies to fish the great lake tribs for Steelhead. Various sizes and patterns. I would like to find a complete set up and some basic info on what patterns to fish under what conditions when and where. My time is very limited and I need to try and short cut everything so I can spend more time fishing and less time with trial and error. When I lived outside of Baltimore and fished the Gunpowder there was a fly shop in Sparks Md. right by the river and they set me up with a complete selection for the river and this got me on fish fast and I was able to fine tune the rest myself in a vary short time.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

great question.... and post.... i hope some of the experts here will answer this one.... 




frank


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.dfishinfool.com/

http://www.fishusa.com/tackleshop/c...000000000}&i=0CC3F9B960064E7093F878B495F704A6


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Go purchase 6 PT's #12-16, 6 white sucker spawns #12-16, 6 cotton candy blood dots #14-16, and green caddis #14-16, and olive wolley buggers #8-12 with a brass bead!


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

You can try this link, too:

http://flydepot.com/flyfishing/pn--steelheadsalmon-collection-great-lakes-signature-series/pid--242/


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Head to Chagrin River Gillies in Gates Mills, Oh. Not very far from you & the guys there are very helpful. They'll fix you up!
Mike


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Buy a fly tying kit and tie your own. They are too expensive to buy in the shops.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

When the rivers are running low, small nymphs and egg patterns. River up alittle higher then go with little bit bigger egg pattern size 10's, streamers etc. Since the temps are out of wack for December, swing some streamers. I like to use patterns that closely resemble minnows, and eggs.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Enjoy.... If I dont catch fish with these I just go home!


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

GREAT post!

Fakebait, I just bought a decent assortment of egg patters (as a kit) at a Bass Pro Shops store. It doesn't have the nymphs shown above but has a nice selection of egg patterns Tom shows above. Might check there...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom, nice pictures of the fly boxes and impressively neat!! Kudos for you, now,, where are the super secret flies, I know you got some your not sharing...  I notice there are no stoneflies or damsel nymphs nor do I really see any Micro nymphs for the really low clear water??? ( Im talking the size 18-20 stuff....) 
Come on, no holding out on us...  

Happy Holidays to all

Salmonid


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Some eggs are 16..lol... and nymphs well I have not tyed any for a while that are smaller than a 16 but there in there, I use a hopper style hook for my 16 caddis! I will rarely tye a nymph on a normal hook that going to be a 16.... No secrets!


----------

